# Why people have trouble typing themselves?



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Has it not been a valid answer for many people? Has Christianity not dissolved inhibitions and anxieties for many? Put them in a proper place, and create a world that one can live in and do work in?
> 
> That is kind of my point, that is the territory you are in. Those are the kind of ideas that roam in that neighborhood.


I think I get what you're trying to say but I think you're generalizing the Enneagram types to be the same thing for everyone. The problem I've run into with the Enneagram types is that there is no single system that everyone agrees on yet people act as if there is. It's a system that gets interpreted and used differently by everyone who encounters it. The closest thing there is to a single system is within a group of people who follow a particular Enneagram school (e.g., certified training by the Enneagram Institute, Enneagram Explorations, Enneagram Worldwide, The Enneagram in Business, etc., etc.).

Most individuals are just exploring pieces of the various Enneagram schools hoping to find something interesting or useful to them.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I believe thoughts can be controlled by others and a certain environment nurtures it.
> 
> If this stuff helped you, that is great. Scientology and other cults have similar success stories. You can believe and let it fester inside of you, that is not my business. I cannot force treatment. But I will try to prevent others from catching what you have. I am more concerned with transmission of the disease.


A noble cause indeed. :wink:


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

lol, well that escalated quickly. 

@_FearAndTrembling_

I don't think I was ever "brainwashed" by Enneagram, I was just using it as a distraction (to avoid confronting deeper issues). I think it's an easy thing to do; Enneagram does make introspection and self-growth sexy with it's spiritual other-worldly appeal, lol.

I think people are far more likely to delude themselves than any book on Enneagram ever could (who _wouldn't_ be tempted to chose the "easy steps to happiness" route over the long, hard, and painful sludge of overcoming your inner demons?) So, while I do agree with a lot of what you are saying, I'd say the points you bring up are the result of a problem with the individual themselves, not necessarily the system (note: I'm not saying that anyone that uses Enneagram is deluded, I'm saying that the vagueness of the system makes it very easy to abuse in such a way, just like Religion, as you pointed out).

I wouldn't worry so much about what other paths people chose. If they are dedicated to self knowledge and growth then I'm sure they'll figure out what's best for them by themselves, eventually (whether Enneagram be a part of that or not). 

And, if they don't? Well, they do say that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Animal said:


> A noble cause indeed. :wink:



I lol'd. I don't know what other people should be except not like you. Isn't that what love kinda is? Not letting that person affect others in a certain way? Hoarding their sphere of influence. Your love cannot spread. If you are like everybody else, what distinguishes you enough to love you and not all others? What separates you from that mass?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I don't think I was ever "brainwashed" by Enneagram, I was just using it as a distraction (to avoid confronting deeper issues).


Hah!.. That's what 7s do. They look for distractions to avoid confronting deeper issues. :wink:


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

nburns said:


> Hah!.. That's what 7s do. They look for distractions to avoid confronting deeper issues. :wink:


Lol, I was waiting for someone to say that. 

btw, I haven't forgotten about you, I'm replying to your PM now!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I lol'd. I don't know what other people should be except not like you. Isn't that what love kinda is? Not letting that person affect others in a certain way? Hoarding their sphere of influence. Your love cannot spread. If you are like everybody else, what distinguishes you enough to love you and not all others? What separates you from that mass?


----------

